
Last.fm Overheats, Goes Offline - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/31/lastfm-overheats-goes-offline/?awesm=tcrn.ch_2tl&utm_campaign=techcrunch&utm_content=techcrunch-autopost&utm_medium=tcrn.ch-twitter&utm_source=direct-tcrn.ch
======
ErrantX
It has been hot as hell in the UK today :)

EDIT: heh, lastFM tweeted this May 20th "The server with the longest uptime at
Last.fm: 1244 days (3.4 years!) Can anyone beat that? <http://bit.ly/I3M7B>

hehe

